# LHCF - How I Missed You!



## Tamster (Aug 28, 2010)

The forum looks GREAT!


----------



## kbragg (Aug 28, 2010)

Me too girl, I was feeling so lost


----------



## Briabiggles (Aug 28, 2010)

Finally!  I couldn't sleep.  I was so worried you weren't coming back!!!


----------



## JFK (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks to the admin for improving the site!

Where is the "Thank You" button though??!! 

I love viewing a post of pics where everyone loves the hair and then there are 50-11 thank yous down the page LOL.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 28, 2010)

The search button has gone a bit weird. I searched for something it came up with two recent threads and the rest were from 2005! More work to be done clearly...


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 28, 2010)

The site looks amazing!!


----------



## Sasha299 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm soo glad that we're back. Thanks for the upgrade but I was almost sobbing.

But I can't find the thanks button either.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes!  I was going through withdrawals!


----------



## MsYoYo (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't like it.


----------



## Briabiggles (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't like it either but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## Americka (Aug 28, 2010)

Yonnie_729 said:


> I don't like it.


 
Me either! I want to, but I don't!


----------



## OriginalMe (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm also missing the thank you button.  Is it coming back?


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 28, 2010)

I really hope the thank you button will be back soon.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Aug 28, 2010)

It will take some getting used to, but I'm just glad LHCF is back! YAY!


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Where da "thanks" button? This is definitely gonna take some getting used to....

ETA: YAY! THANKS BUTTON'S BACK! HAPPY NOW!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't like it either. It looks too plain. It looks unfinished. I hope it's unfinished...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 28, 2010)

I came and checked to see if it was finished almost every hour on the hours. So glad its back! But it just looks so weird...


----------



## KPH (Aug 28, 2010)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I don't like it either. It looks too plain. It looks unfinished. I hope it's unfinished...


 
I agree, I can hardly see now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyunka (Aug 28, 2010)

Glad your are back...welcome back my friend


----------



## Mena (Aug 28, 2010)

I am sure the plainness is on purpose. It probably helps the pages load faster on all our computers.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Aug 28, 2010)

ooooooo.... pretty


----------



## kandake (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm so glad the forum is back.  Thanks Nikos for all your hard work.

But... this new format is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 28, 2010)

I went through major withdrawals, I was jonesing so bad I was on other websites and I still couldn't get my fix.


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who was missing LHCF. I literally didn't know what to do with myself  
Will explore properly later, logged on from my phone at the mo.


----------



## Tamster (Aug 28, 2010)

After getting my fix, I think the layout will take some time to relearn. It's a little hard for me to navigate... but only time will tell.  Also, search still a bit wonky, but idk.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't like it either, the design is odd, oh well I'll get used to it.


----------



## urbanchic (Aug 28, 2010)

I was hoping that we would get a mobile version with the new site upgrades.  Maybe next time.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 28, 2010)

It looks better on my BB!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the upgrade but this will definitely take some getting used to. Change is often uncomfortable.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm on another site and when they changed, folks were all up in arms. After a while, you actually forget and get used to it.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 28, 2010)

I missed the board yesterday.  I kept on checking back throughout the day to see if it would return. I guess it will take a while for me to get used to the new look, but it's ok.


----------



## PookaMendoza (Aug 28, 2010)

I like it  More modern .


----------

